
Expect new drugs to treat aging, researchers say - gibsonf1
http://www.ajc.com/services/content/health/stories/2008/06/03/anti_aging_drugs.html?cxtype=rss&cxsvc=7&cxcat=9
======
ca98am79
I've been taking resveratrol for months and I have definitely noticed an
increase in endurance.

~~~
rms
What dosage and what brand? To get clinically significant levels of
Resveratrol for life extension was prohibitively expensive last time I
researched this.

~~~
ca98am79
I've been taking Biotavia's Bioforte 250mg capsules:

<http://www.biotivia.com/english/index.php>

------
manny
Now /this/ is an area of science that I am extremely interested in. By the
off-chance, does anyone know where a mathematician by trade (read: math major)
could focus his efforts to get involved in this type of research?

------
rms
I can't wait until the super-resveratrol currently undergoing human trials for
people with Diabetes hits the market. I hope I can afford it soon.

